# [Die Aldor] Dunkelziffer !



## Kazezephyr (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo PvP-Begeisterte,

die *PvP Gilde Dunkelziffer* sucht leidentschaftliche PvPler !
Die Gilde wurde vor etwa einem halben Jahr auf dem Realm "Die Aldor" auf Allianzseite gegründet und konnte sich schon bald an sehr vielen erfahrenen und sympathischen Spielerzugängen erfreuen.
Unser Ziel ist es, *viele fähige PvPler zu vereinen*,um die Aldor zu einem besseren Ort für das PvP zu machen und natürlich um Spaß zuhaben. Dafür suchen wir fähige PvPler, die die Motivation haben sich an diesem Gildenprojekt zu beteiligen und dessen Entwicklung voranzutreiben. 

Unsere Ziele:

Wie schon erwähnt, möchten wir das PvP Niveau der Aldor steigern.D.h. wir wollen möglichst alles,was es an PvP gibt zusammen machen: *Schlachtfelder*,*Arena* und *Open PvP* !

Um dieses doch recht große Ziel zu schaffen, brauchen wir *euch* !

Wir geben euch die Möglichkeit *unter fähigen und motivierten PvPlern zu spielen*,lernen und chillen.Rpler sind auch reichlich vertreten.Wichtig dabei ist, dass sich jeder PvPler in unserer Gilde wohlfühlt und topmotiviert ist, um in jedem Spiel das Beste aus sich herausholt.


*Wir* bieten Euch:

- *erfolgsorientiertes PvP* in entspannter, aber professioneller Atmosphäre.
- *Regelmäßige Bg Stammgruppen*, *fähige Arenapartner* und viele Leute,die ihre Klasse sehr gut beherrschen und euch gerne helfen
- *ein Forum*( Dunkelziffer.de.gg ),das aktiv benutzt wird
- *frei nutzbarer TS3-Server* mit genug Labertaschen zum Smalltalk,Diskussionen und Fragen
- *Gildenbank und Co*.
- gleichgesinnte und fähige Leute, die alle viel PvP Erfahrung haben
- *fähige Gildenleitung*


Wir haben euer Interesse geweckt? Dann unbedingt weiterlesen!

Wir erwarten von *Euch*:

- *Mindestalter 18+*( _eine gewisse geistige Reife sollte natürlich auch vorhanden sein_)
- *Level 85* (_Da man die meisten Gildenaktivitäten erst mit dem Maxlevel bestreiten kann,ist das Maxlevel Pflicht._)
- *Aktivität Ingame* (_wir haben vollstes Verständniss,wenn ihr mal was anderes machen wollt,außer PvP.Auch wenn ihr ne Zeit lang nicht spielen könnt,ist das kein Problem,wenn ihr vorher die Gildenleitung darüber informiert_)
- *Kommunikationsfreudigkeit* (_keiner zwingt euch viel zu reden,aber nen bisschen wäre nicht schlecht_)
- *ein funktionierendes Headset und Ts³ !!!* (_Denn wie man sich denken kann,sind RBGs schlecht ohne Absprache_. )
- *Eigeninitiative* (_wenn ihr merkt manche Sachen könnten wir noch verbessern,ihr habt neue Taktiken fürs Bg usw. dann freuen wir uns,wenn ihr diese äußert_)
- *Humor* ( _Es werden zum Teil derbe Witze gemacht oder einfach mal nur sinnloses Zeug geredet.Ihr solltet also nicht zu zartbeseitet sein und nicht alles ernstnehmen,was im Gildenchannel steht_)
- *Aktivität im Gildenforum* ( _da hier Taktiken,Umfragen usw. stehen,solltet ihr immer auf dem neuesten Stand sein und euch auch nach Möglichkeit beteiligen_. )
- *Die Fähigkeit sich zu Benehmen* und i*n einer Gemeinschaft zu spielen*(_Dieser Punkt ist uns besonders wichtig,da wir auf einem Rp Server spielen.Spams und Flames egal wo,fallen auf die Gilde zurück_.)
- *Rp-gerechtes Verhalten* (_Es wäre schön,wenn ihr selber RP betreibt,aber es ist nicht zwingend notwendig,solange ihr euch gegenüber Rplern entsprechend benehmen könnt_.)
- *Eure Namen sollte Rp konform sein!* (_Darkarthasxx,Lególás usw. werden wir ablehnen,egal wie gut sie auch sein mögen._)
- *Motivation*, *Motivation* und *Motivation²*. (_Ihr braucht nicht das beste Gear, aber wir wollen sehen, dass Ihr Euch für die Gilde einsetzt und immer versucht das Beste aus Euch herauszuholen_.)
- *Zuverlässigkeit* und *Pünktlichkeit*. (_Wir erwarten, dass Ihr Euch selbstständig für die Stammgruppen an- und abmeldet und dann auch diese Termine einhaltet_.)
- *Das Beherrschen Eurer Klasse*. (_Es ist kein Problem, wenn Ihr noch nicht die Experten seid. Wir erwarten aber, dass Ihr Euch aktiv mit den Entwicklungen Eurer Klasse beschäftigt, um jederzeit das Maximum aus ihr herausholen.Foren durchforsten,Nachforschungen anstellen usw. inklusive_.)


Ihr lest immernoch? Nice! Das lässt erahnen, dass ihr weiterhin Interesse habt, Euch bei uns zu bewerben.Schreibt einfach *eine Bewerbung in unserem Gildenforum*( Dunkelziffer.de.gg )und wir werden uns so schnell wie möglich um sie kümmern und euch unsere Antwort mitteilen.

Wir freuen uns über jede Bewerbung und hoffen auch euch bald in unserer Gilde willkommen zu heißen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

*Die Dunkelziffer*


----------



## Kazezephyr (1. Juni 2010)

/push


----------



## Mindadar (1. Juni 2010)

Auf einem Reinen RP server eine Pvp-Gilde eröffnen


----------



## Kazezephyr (1. Juni 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Auf einem Reinen RP server eine Pvp-Gilde eröffnen



Und was spricht dagegen,wenn man fragen darf?Es soll auch Leute geben,die RP und gerne PvP machen.Aber war mir schon klar,dass sowas kommt.Nur hätte ich das von dem offiziellen WoW Forum erwartet und nicht hier.


----------



## Kazezephyr (10. Juni 2010)

/push


----------



## Kazezephyr (17. Juni 2010)

/push


----------



## Kazezephyr (22. Juni 2010)

/push


----------



## Kazezephyr (1. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## Kazezephyr (25. November 2010)

/push + update


----------



## Kuisito (25. November 2010)

Darf mein seine eigene Werbung pushen?

Sehr nette Idee, vorallem mit dem Konflikt zwischen Horde & Allianz, find ich meiner Meinung nach, sehr passend zu RP


----------



## Kazezephyr (25. November 2010)

Kuisito schrieb:


> Darf mein seine eigene Werbung pushen?
> 
> Sehr nette Idee, vorallem mit dem Konflikt zwischen Horde & Allianz, find ich meiner Meinung nach, sehr passend zu RP



Ja darf man,aber nur einmal alle 2 Wochen


----------



## Kazezephyr (7. Dezember 2010)

/push + updates


----------



## Lysozyma (7. Dezember 2010)

Also ich finde die Idee sicherlich nicht schlecht. Warum sollte es auf einem RP-Realm kein PvP geben dürfen? Grade mit Story im Hintergrund hätte ich vielleicht noch mehr Spaß daran, die Dolche meiner Schurkin in den Rücken einiger Allianzler zu rammen. Doch ich bin glücklich an meine Gilde vergeben und auf einem anderen Server!^^


----------



## kienhoef (7. Dezember 2010)

boah schock mich!!!

Ich bin heute aus Die Aldor getranst und jetzt lese ich "Die Aldor Dunkelziffer".

Ich dachte schon irgendwas stimmt auf dem Server nicht, in Richtung Bots, Hacker, Verhältnis Allianz Horde oder so...


----------



## Kazezephyr (16. Dezember 2010)

kienhoef schrieb:


> boah schock mich!!!
> 
> Ich bin heute aus Die Aldor getranst und jetzt lese ich "Die Aldor Dunkelziffer".
> 
> Ich dachte schon irgendwas stimmt auf dem Server nicht, in Richtung Bots, Hacker, Verhältnis Allianz Horde oder so...



Ja wenn du Interesse hast,kannst du ja mal bei uns im Forum vorbeischauen.Also soweit ich weiß,stimmt eigentlich alles mit dem Server:keine Bots usw. Verhältnis zwischen Horde und Allianz ist auch recht ausgeglichen.Naja nur die Engstirnigkeit mancher Rpler,aber solche trauen sich eh nur im WoW Forum zu flamen ^^


----------



## Kazezephyr (9. Januar 2011)

/push


----------



## Kazezephyr (18. Januar 2011)

/push + updates


----------



## Kazezephyr (25. Januar 2011)

Zurzeit ist unser Bedarf an Schurken gedeckt und /push


----------



## Kazezephyr (2. Februar 2011)

Brauchen noch Verstärkung für unsere RBG Stammgruppe,also fleißig bewerben


----------

